# Interspecies communication



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 26, 2012)

This is an amazing video. 

[video=facebook;4809485640652]http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=4809485640652[/MEDIA]


----------



## forgetmenot (Nov 27, 2012)

*Re: Interspecies contact*

Just love videos like this one  humans can learn a lot from animals   thanks


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: Interspecies contact*

[video=facebook;10151248624089099]http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151248624089099[/MEDIA]


----------



## forgetmenot (Nov 29, 2012)

That is hilarious  lol:lol:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 30, 2012)

[video=facebook;10200138834537253]http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10200138834537253[/MEDIA]


----------



## forgetmenot (Nov 30, 2012)

Oh wow so gentle the dog  is  love these videos


----------



## forgetmenot (Jan 5, 2013)

I love all these interactions  the one with the elephant is not here but i got the link and watch it  amazing  an elephant and a dog  wish humans were more like this


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jul 21, 2013)




----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean (Jul 22, 2013)

lol  I love Mishka (that's the second one posted with the husky and the baby)....  She has so many videos on Youtube

I love the other ones, too, thanks for posting those Dr. Baxter!


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Oct 11, 2013)

[video=facebook;10201359076552535]https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10201359076552535&set=vb.1042328132&ty  pe=2&theater[/MEDIA]


----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean (Oct 11, 2013)

D'aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaw!!!!    ^_^   ♥


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 17, 2013)




----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm not sure where or when this video was shot but it's awesome... 

[video=facebook;10151958659858197]https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151958659858197[/MEDIA]


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Feb 3, 2014)

[video=youtube;gvwHHMEDdT0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=gvwHHMEDdT0[/MEDIA]


----------



## forgetmenot (Feb 17, 2014)

Dogs and cats meeting for the first time - Cute and funny dog & cat compilation


----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean (Nov 28, 2014)

Adorable Interspecies Animal Friends / 23 Najzanimljivija druzenja izmedju zivotinja - YouTube  This is adorable!  Check out dogs and bunnies and cats and piglets and tigers and monkeys and otters and ducklings and lizards and owls and frogs and turtles and sheep and wild cats all hanging out!!!  ^_^


----------

